# Bike bug/aqua bug bike engines, I have too many



## farnorthcycles (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone out there into Bike Bug engines, I have one on a bike, one in a box for parts, and one NIB.  Not sure if I'm going to do anything with these.  If anyone needs anything let me know.  I also have a freshly tuned Bike Machine rear engine that needs a home.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 9, 2013)

would you have any pixie engines or parts?


----------



## mattzman (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bikebug-Motor-for-a-Bicycle-RARE-Tanaka-bike-engine-/321916796003?hash=item4af3bc7c63:g:AhgAAOSwAYtWQRXw




I have a bike bug engine for sale on ebay. Please check out the no reserve listing.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2015)

farnorthcycles said:


> Anyone out there into Bike Bug engines, I have one on a bike, one in a box for parts, and one NIB.  Not sure if I'm going to do anything with these.  If anyone needs anything let me know.  I also have a freshly tuned Bike Machine rear engine that needs a home.




maybe a drive wheel, mine was missing the rubber


----------

